# Plow for 1991 Tacoma?



## Wescustogo (Jan 30, 2014)

I got a 1991 Toyota Tacoma reg cab and can't seem to find a plow for it. Any ideas?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wescustogo;1741131 said:


> I got a 1991 Toyota Tacoma reg cab and can't seem to find a plow for it. Any ideas?


Do you know your 91 isn't a Tacoma


----------



## Wescustogo (Jan 30, 2014)

Whoops its the t100


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wescustogo;1741164 said:


> Whoops its the t100


That's big difference

In case you didn't know Tacoma did come out till 1995
So a 91 is just a Toyota Pickup 
I see so many people calling 89-94 models Tacoma


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Antlerart06;1741202 said:


> That's big difference
> 
> In case you didn't know Tacoma did come out till 1995
> So a 91 is just a Toyota Pickup
> I see so many people calling 89-94 models Tacoma


Actually, T100 is the "pre-Tundra" version. The first generation Tundra is basically an updated version of the same truck, the code-name for it was T110. The second generation Tacoma (2005+) is also an updated version of the same truck, code named T120.

I wonder if a 1st generation Tundra kit would fit it?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonv;1741271 said:


> Actually, T100 is the "pre-Tundra" version. The first generation Tundra is basically an updated version of the same truck, the code-name for it was T110. The second generation Tacoma (2005+) is also an updated version of the same truck, code named T120.
> 
> I wonder if a 1st generation Tundra kit would fit it?


I know but The OP first post was He had a 91 Tacoma and his title I was just telling him wasn't a Tacoma if was a 91

in Red what you talking about same truck A Tundra is bigger frame and body then a Tacoma


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Antlerart06;1741591 said:


> I know but The OP first post was He had a 91 Tacoma and his title I was just telling him wasn't a Tacoma if was a 91
> 
> in Red what you talking about same truck A Tundra is bigger frame and body then a Tacoma


If you're comparing CURRENT VERSIONS, yes. But both CURRENT VERSIONS are larger than the older ones. Current Tacoma is nearly the same size as OLD Tundra, but more importantly, the FRAME is basically the same.

And FYI: There are FIVE different sizes of frames available for CURRENT Tacoma;
2wd,
2wdV6 (aka xrunner),
4wd 2-door,
4wd accesscab / 4wd doublecabSB,
4wd doublecabLB.

The clarification I was giving you is that a "Toyota Pickup" is NOT a "T100". They are TOTALLY different.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonv;1741626 said:


> If you're comparing CURRENT VERSIONS, yes. But both CURRENT VERSIONS are larger than the older ones. Current Tacoma is nearly the same size as OLD Tundra, but more importantly, the FRAME is basically the same.
> 
> And FYI: There are FIVE different sizes of frames available for CURRENT Tacoma;
> 2wd,
> ...


What are you talking about Im lost Where did I say anything about a T100 
Let me slow this down for you
The OP said he had a 91 Tacoma OK
I was telling him Tacoma didn't start till 95 OK
In 91 they was called Pickup OK
Yes he has a T100 and yes its not same as a 91 pickup or a 95 newer Tacoma
I owned 93 SR5 Pickup I owned a 94 T100 I own now a 98 Tacoma 02 double cab, 2010 double cab

So next time Read the title of the thread {{{ Plow for 1991 Tacoma }}} Are you fallowing me now Everybody knows they didn't make a 91 tacoma


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Antlerart06;1741751 said:


> What are you talking about Im lost Where did I say anything about a T100
> Let me slow this down for you
> The OP said he had a 91 Tacoma OK
> I was telling him Tacoma didn't start till 95 OK
> ...


He said he had a T100, then YOU went on and started calling it something it wasn't.
Look at what you're QUOTING in post #4.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1741202 said:


> That's big difference This was for his reply Its T100
> The rest of this is history about people calling 91 pickups a Tacoma This is why I told him it wasn't a Tacoma They didn't make Tacoma in 91
> In case you didn't know Tacoma did come out till 1995
> So a 91 is just a Toyota Pickup
> I see so many people calling 89-94 models Tacoma





jasonv;1741754 said:


> He said he had a T100, then YOU went on and started calling it something it wasn't.
> Look at what you're QUOTING in post #4.


Where did I call it something different

You took it wrong


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I forgot one thing the part 89-94 are called pickups If you know about Toyota's 
You seen that and know I was talking about the pickups T100 didn't come out till fall of 91


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I look it up I was wrong wasn't until late 92 and they called them 93 models I couldn't remember for sure

So saying that The OP doesn't even have a 91 T100

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_T100 this info on T100


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Antlerart06;1741760 said:


> Where did I call it something different
> 
> You took it wrong


Well next time you post something, read it first and ask yourself how other people will read it.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Antlerart06;1741770 said:


> I look it up I was wrong wasn't until late 92 and they called them 93 models I couldn't remember for sure
> 
> So saying that The OP doesn't even have a 91 T100
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_T100 this info on T100


He probably doesn't know what year it is.. but the big label on the side that says "T100" is obvious every time he sees the truck.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Such an argument over a POS Toyota


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

And neither one of you answered his question


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Fannin76;1743044 said:


> And neither one of you answered his question


That is incorrect. Before that other guy decided to derail this thread, I certainly did answer the question.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Fannin76;1743043 said:


> Such an argument over a POS Toyota


If your definition of POS is anything that makes your american trash look stupid...


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

jasonv;1743076 said:


> If your definition of POS is anything that makes your american trash look stupid...


I didn't really mean POS I don't know how good of a truck you have....I was just getting upset that these two were arguing over something so trivial as the model of your Toyota. is this truck the size of a ranger or s10? Or is this more like a half ton? If its not least a half ton I wouldn't recommend plowing with it


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Fannin76;1743086 said:


> I didn't really mean POS I don't know how good of a truck you have....I was just getting upset that these two were arguing over something so trivial as the model of your Toyota. is this truck the size of a ranger or s10? Or is this more like a half ton? If its not least a half ton I wouldn't recommend plowing with it


A T100 or first gen Tundra is about the smallest truck you'll be able to find from the north american market that can fit a 4-foot sheet flat in the bed. Some of them have full 8 foot length, depending mostly on CAB size. That would clearly put them into the "bigger than s10" category.

Older Tacoma and pre-Tacoma would be about the same size as an S10, would be happy with a 6.5' plow. Current Tacoma is definitely larger than an S10, min 7' plow. My last truck was a 00' S10-ZR2 (the largest option for S10), currently, '11 Tacoma. The Tacoma is both wider and longer than the S10. You can't fit a 4' sheet flat in the Tacoma bed, but this seems to be just in order that they only need one bed mould (it has a fiberglass bed). The 4wd Tacomas are wider than 2wd (including longer axle), but the bed is moulded for the 2wd axle.

"Technically", based on load capacity, most (current) Tacomas are in the half-ton range. Mine is 10 pounds shy of 3/4.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

jasonv;1745287 said:


> A T100 or first gen Tundra is about the smallest truck you'll be able to find from the north american market that can fit a 4-foot sheet flat in the bed. Some of themhave full 8 foot length, depending mostly on CAB size. That would clearly put them into the "bigger than s10" category.
> 
> Older Tacoma and pre-Tacoma would be about the same size as an S10, would be happy with a 6.5' plow. Current Tacoma is definitely larger than an S10, min 7' plow. My last truck was a 00' S10-ZR2 (the largest option for S10), currently, '11 Tacoma. The Tacoma is both wider and longer than the S10. You can't fit a 4' sheet flat in the Tacoma bed, but this seems to be just in order that they only need one bed mould (it has a fiberglass bed). The 4wd Tacomas are wider than 2wd (including longer axle), but the bed is moulded for the 2wd axle.
> 
> "Technically", based on load capacity, most (current) Tacomas are in the half-ton range. Mine is 10 pounds shy of 3/4.


In that case I would get a boss sport duty or standard duty


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Fannin76;1745489 said:


> In that case I would get a boss sport duty or standard duty


Possibly. I'm not familiar with boss products myself. OP's biggest concern is getting parts that actually fit, given that most manufacturers have stopped producing parts for vehicles that age.

Some manufacturers have "universal" mount kits. They basically come with a bunch of parts that you need to cut, drill, and weld.

For example, Arctic 53043 http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/53043.pdf
That would do the job for a T100. They have kits for all Tundras and Tacomas, but a compact pre-Tacoma would want either 53043 or 53044 (for clearance issues) http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/53044.pdf

Couple that with a "Standard" 84 or 90 inch blade, and it would be good to go. T100/Tundra probably need 90.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Any boss dealer should have mounts to fit. boss plow are fantastic. no chains, easy install love em


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Fannin76;1745504 said:


> Any boss dealer should have mounts to fit. boss plow are fantastic. no chains, easy install love em


What's wrong with a chain?
Edit; according to boss... "No plow applications exist for 1991 Toyota *."
Same for 1994.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

jasonv;1745505 said:


> What's wrong with a chain?
> Edit; according to boss... "No plow applications exist for 1991 Toyota *."
> Same for 1994.


I have a Meyer on my back up with a chain. it seems slower. And the dealer may nit specifically have one but they could find one based on the width of the frame.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Fannin76;1745513 said:


> I have a Meyer on my back up with a chain. it seems slower. And the dealer may nit specifically have one but they could find one based on the width of the frame.


Hmm, the speed of a plow would be more to do with how fast the hydraulic pump pumps than the type of linkage. Unless you're talking about drop speed, which is a function of the weight of the plow and how much restriction there is in the drop circuit.

They could probably find a mount that is *close*, but most likely would require some fabrication to button it up.


----------

